# Reviews for CJBC Farmlands ride in early May?



## BetsyC (Dec 30, 2013)

any water views? well- planned routes? Glad to hear about your century experiences. Thanks.


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

Never heard of it but it is nearby and I don't get to ride much in Central Jersey. Too bad the website isn't exactly a wealth of information about the route.


----------



## BetsyC (Dec 30, 2013)

*CJBC ride*



Social Climber said:


> Never heard of it but it is nearby and I don't get to ride much in Central Jersey. Too bad the website isn't exactly a wealth of information about the route.


Thanks, true -- I'm always grateful to the folks who organize these rides, but I'd love some more detail. No puffing needed about best food or whatever, but I'd love to get a sense of whether we're nearby parks, can see the coast etc. The route sheet looks like it will require a lot of concentration, with many turns!


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Go to Ridewithgps.com and search for rides starting in Lincroft with "Farmlands" as a keyword and you should see some of the past routes. 

I did the event a several times (century & metric) many years ago, but the recent routes look like they cover the same general area. You will not see the coast. It was always a well organized ride, and the routes were marked well, so if you are paying attention to the road you don't need to follow the cue sheet.


----------



## BetsyC (Dec 30, 2013)

*Thanks, Alan*

Thanks, maybe our next big venture will be in North Carolina, with the Tarwheels River City Cycling Club out of Elizabeth City. Elizabeth is undoubtedly a prettier NC town than NJ!



AlanE said:


> Go to Ridewithgps.com and search for rides starting in Lincroft with "Farmlands" as a keyword and you should see some of the past routes.
> 
> I did the event a several times (century & metric) many years ago, but the recent routes look like they cover the same general area. You will not see the coast. It was always a well organized ride, and the routes were marked well, so if you are paying attention to the road you don't need to follow the cue sheet.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

A couple of years ago the century route wasn't so well marked near the 80th mile, had riders going in the wrong direction; not wanted you wanted to see. 

There was one time the ride went close to the coast but that was a long time ago. In the ensuing years that central part of NJ has become busier and busier so it's kind of fallen off my radar screen for a century.


----------



## Hunyak (Apr 1, 2007)

They have to do something about the water: I think they fill dirty old coolers with a moldy garden hose. I don't ask for much, but if I pay 40 bucks to ride my bike I should at least get some clean water.


----------

